# new constipation med!



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

did you guys read how the new medication for constipation called Linaclotide is now FDA approved? It goes under the name of "Linzess"can't wait to hear if it works or not in the upcoming months. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/156534-fda-approves-linzess-to-treat-certain-cases-of-irritable-bowel-syndrome-and-constipation/http://ibs.about.com/b/2012/08/30/linaclotide-linzess-is-approved.htm[Edited: by Jeffrey Roberts to add the URL to a posting on the IBS Group forums]


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, thanks--just read it too. fingers crossed it works well for us! and also that the pharmacies get it in soon!and also that my insurance covers it--lol--i hear it's pricey...


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

This is good news. I wonder how effective it is? Is it designed to be used long term?


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi,I was just reading about the drug, the trials, side effects etc. It appears this drug had excellent results in the trials.It specfically targets IBS/w Constipation, Chonic Constiatpation and Pain. They were saying it is safe to take long term and the only sideeffect mentioned of any significance is diarreah. There are many days when I am so backed up, I would welcome diarreah!!!. It seems the onlynegative I read about was it cannot be prescribed to anybody under 17. I haven't seen 17 in many, many years, so I can't wait to try this new drug. It really sounds promising. I think they said it would be ready to market in the 3rd quarter of this year, which means it should be available soon.Rose


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

It is the first constipation medication approved for *women* and *men*!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

and hopefully ironwood/forest --in order to be competitive --will offer some help on their website for paying for linzess--prescription help, co-pay help--like amitiza does with their "healthy savings" program. one of my other meds has that and i love it--every little bit helps.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh and another thing i found interesting about this med is that there are two different doses--one (higher) dose for ibs-c and a lower dose for chronic constipation: .." The safety and effectiveness of Linzess for the management of chronic idiopathic constipation also were established in two, double-blind studies. A total of 1,272 patients were randomly assigned to take Linzess at doses of 145 mcg or 290 mcg or a placebo for 12 weeks. Results from these studies showed patients taking Linzess experienced more complete spontaneous bowel movements than those taking the placebo. The 290 mcg dose is not approved for chronic constipation because studies indicated it was no more effective than the 145 mcg dose." http://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/ucm317505.htm


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

also, from the ironwood/forest website: http://ironwoodpharma.com/newsPDF/08.30.12%20LINZESS%20Approval%20FINAL.pdf


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

does this new med claim to help with bloating too?! i know it says something about helping with cramping...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

looks like it helps relieve bloating according to this article--hope it does because today i'm way bloated up into whale mode--LOL- "... They also found that improvements in all secondary endpoints were significantly greater in both linaclotide groups than for those on placebo. These included changes in bowel symptoms (the number of bowel movements, stool consistency, and straining severity), abdominal symptoms (discomfort and bloating) and constipation severity. These effects were observed in first 24 hours and sustained through the end of the trial, they added...." (not sure if you have to register to read this article but registration is free) http://www.medpagetoday.com/Gastroenterology/GeneralGastroenterology/27992


----------



## Julie1 (Sep 1, 2012)

annie7 said:


> yes, thanks--just read it too. fingers crossed it works well for us! and also that the pharmacies get it in soon!and also that my insurance covers it--lol--i hear it's pricey...


Do you know when it will be out and how I can find it???


----------



## Julie1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Rose said:


> Hi,I was just reading about the drug, the trials, side effects etc. It appears this drug had excellent results in the trials.It specfically targets IBS/w Constipation, Chonic Constiatpation and Pain. They were saying it is safe to take long term and the only sideeffect mentioned of any significance is diarreah. There are many days when I am so backed up, I would welcome diarreah!!!. It seems the onlynegative I read about was it cannot be prescribed to anybody under 17. I haven't seen 17 in many, many years, so I can't wait to try this new drug. It really sounds promising. I think they said it would be ready to market in the 3rd quarter of this year, which means it should be available soon.Rose


Can't wait. I will keep posted to the website to see when it comes out. This gives me hope.


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks annie!! glad it works for bloating too!


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

stressedmess said:


> thanks annie!! glad it works for bloating too!


 I just read about the drug and one ofthe conditions it may not work for is constipation related to pelvic floor issues.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i agree--i wouldn't think linaclotide would help that much either if one has outlet problems. which i do. in addition to slow transit c, i also have a rectocele and a vaginal prolapse. and i also have problems with spasms in the splenic flexure area--stool getting stuck/blocked in the transverse colon. my transverse colon doesn't seem to have much motility.what i need is a good prokinetic--something to provide that peristalic push. which is why i'm waiting and hoping for prucalopride. zelnorm/tegaserod did not work all that well for me--hoping prucalopride will get approved and work better for me than zelnorm did...one of my cats is on cisapride for constipation and i'm really tempted to steal some of it from her--lol--although it's got this horrible fish flavor to it, added by the manufacturer to make it more palatable to the kitties --she does not agree, poor thing--hates the stuff. but it does help her go, thank goodness.


----------

